# Bulging Drywall Seams



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

you need to add compound with a wide knife to spread out the bulge and feather the edges. Then prime and paint again. A qualified installed would have done several things to avoid this. 1) check and fix or inform the builder or homeowner that the studs need to be addressed. In your case this stud was placed with excessive crown or was too wet and bowed latter. 2) used a tapered backer to avoid butt joints over a stud. 3) the finish is done professionally and no bulges would show. Also a light is used to inspect the work before and after priming. Seems like both of these steps were left out. In short you tried to save money by hiring a cheap hack and you now have to pay the penalty.


----------



## silverstilts (Dec 24, 2009)

Common problem on butt seams, it needs to be widened out to deceive the eyes. Sometimes tapers hump out the butts just to cover the tape, Call whoever did it and tell him to come and fix it if he had charged you there should not be a problem with him coming back to fix it.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

"Critical lighting" can often bring out flaws in the finishing. The type of paint may add to the problem. Is it an "eggshell" or glossy paint?? Often it's just the difference in the texture of the finished joint and the face paper on the drywall that highlights the joint, not necessarily a true bulge. The sanded joint compound is much smoother than the paper. Additional mudwork will likely take care of the problem if it is a bulged joint...


----------

